# Shadows on the wall



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If there was any wall repair that was done previously without being primed with a PRIMER, not just primer and paint in one, you can get the shadows (also known as flashing). I would try the Zinnser 123 (which you can have tinted close to your finish color) and then do your top coat of the Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams. I would be surprised if that did not solve your issue.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It looks like you did a pretty good job of painting. That being said, it appears to be a "holiday"........a spot or two where you may have stopped (even briefly) and then rolled into the now drying paint. Once I cut in, it's a bit of a race to get a wall done.......I don't stop until the wall is completed, especially in very warm conditions........the paint can dry almost instantly. Often I will put some Floetrol in the paint to retard the drying time and give me more time to roll out the wall. Also, you may not have loaded up your roller with enough paint. I like to get that roller soaking wet with paint, almost to the point that it's about to drip off the roller sleeve. And, as m1951mm said, previously patched areas, etc. can flash through the new finish coats if those area were not prepped properly.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Agree- flashing - maybe patches, maybe technique. If you bought into the "primer in paint" idea, you just put up the primer. Now put up the paint finish coat. If you roll floor to ceiling evenly it will probably take care of it.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

You say you didn't use a traditional primer to prime patched spots?


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ok you're useing good paints and three coats should take care of any flashing .do you have any moisture in your walls ?or was their water stains on the wall. here's what i would do roll over the bad spots wit finish paint feather your roller to blend it in .if it goes away great if your not happy with your touch up roll the whole wall.but if that blotchiness is still their 1 coat zinsser cover stain oil primer on the whole wall then 2 top coats . of course with out seeing it up close and in person that's what i would do p/s if those marks were not their on first coat or second than it was application error


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

looks like dry rolling or a roller sleeve that has been crushed and can not hold paint correctly. as Gymschu said, you neeed to keep your roller soaked with paint and keep a wet edge as you paint.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks a little like "halo" flashing. At least that's what I call it. When you sand a patch, some sanding dust spreads out beyond the patch onto the painted surface surround. If you prime only the patch itself, the dust surrounding can flash. I've seen this in my own stuff. It's random looking with not pattern and oddly shaped, which makes me think it not so much from a roller. I would ask OP if there was any between coat spackle prior to the final coat? OP, it looks like you do nice work. Step it up to the next level now and sand between coats. I would recoat the entire wall and see if that solves the problem. Good Luck.
Joe


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Paints had built-in primer.:laughing:


Unless something has changed recently, BM Regal certainly was not in this catagory and I would doubt very much that SW would stoop this low.

As mentioned, recoat entire wall using a 1/2 in cover and keeping a wet edge, finish each run with a roll ending up at the bottom, never stop in the middle of the wall.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Paints had built-in primer.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Unless something has changed recently, BM Regal certainly was not in this catagory and I would doubt very much that SW would stoop this low.


Morning! It's that damn "self priming" language they put on the label. I've talked to tech guys who can't tell me what that means. Some can tell me it doesn't mean you can paint directly over bare gypsum or wood. I've been on a mission for twenty years to find a straightforward answer to that question. The best I've gotten so far is that self primes over degraded painted surfaces, like a fifteen year old surface. The paint companies can tell you anything because they're only on the hook for replacement paint, not the labor. Also, the labels are so chock full of second languages, sanding dust/lead warnings, don't ingest warnings, and other disclaimers/ass protectors, that they can't give adequate explanations as to usage and properties. Sad, very sad.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Morning! It's that damn "self priming" language they put on the label.
> 
> i use a product called "water wetter" in one of my cars for drag racing. guess what it does.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

chris said:


> Paints had built-in primer.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Unless something has changed recently, BM Regal certainly was not in this category and I would doubt very much that SW would stoop this low.
> ...


 nope sherwin williams stooped but get this on their super paint about 6 m0nths ago they started to put self priming on the label .its the same paint formula as always :huh:.but now it says it on the can even the manager at the store rolls his eyes.im not sure but i think it was behr that started all this bullshirt.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ltd said:


> nope sherwin williams stooped but get this on their super paint about 6 m0nths ago they started to put self priming on the label .its the same paint formula as always :huh:.but now it says it on the can even the manager at the store rolls his eyes.im not sure but i think it was behr that started all this bullshirt.


I did not know that, but BM too?

I don't get it


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure you do. It's a HD driven world.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

True, but does Regal really say paint and primer in one? I just cannot believe that one.


----------

